# Voting, September 2015 Pic of the Month



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

26 choices this month and not a bad one among them. Remember, it's not worth losing sleep over some photos! Good luck all!

No voting for yourself. 

It would probably help if I gave you the link.  Here  you go.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats, Zoton! Fantastic capture.


----------



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

haha thanks very much ;D 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, great pic Zoton, it got my vote


----------

